# Anyone have a Brawa product?



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

I found this online and was wondering if anyone has any. Really amazing German stuff.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

this is indeed near high end brand.
when i get a chance i will try to pick up brawa br130 (the one on picture in the back).


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

almost bought a cable car lift set but bid went higher than I could afford. realy nicely detailed stuff but a bit pricey in this economy.


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

hi, i have a brawa steam locomotive g4/5h / br56 2-8-0. dcc with a locsound decoder. they are top end of the market, and their running performance and sound is second to none. they are well worth the money if you can afford it. regards bob


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a Brawa elok for Marklin 3 rail AC. It's finely detailed and a smooth runner for the size. The body is metal. The motor is similar to motors in slot cars. It has a very basic digital decoder in it from Uhlenbrock.

Here is a pic:


----------

